# "falling" minor bridges and sensations.



## crymeandpun (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post, even though i'm a long time lurker! Happy to introduce myself :lol:

So, I have recently noticed that I get an insane physical feeling from the "falling" minor bridges in the more fiery classical (and I mean "classical", more conservative and older canon than new the newer, eg Mahler). The best example I could give starts at 11:57 in this third movement of bach's concerto in d minor (I gave a few seconds head start in the link) and then again the incredible build up and crashing minor fall at 12:34s.

I seriously feel like I get chills up and down my back no matter how many times I hear it. Can anyone recommend more classical pieces with that kind of frenetic, falling and 100% minor-key insanity? vivaldi has some parts in 4 seasons that are like that; likewise chopin's etudes. I know I've heard some stuff in mendelssohn like that but don't know where to start looking. i recognize this is a bit broad, but any help will do!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Going by your examples, I think you might be talking about use of parts of the circle of fifths, a common devices in transitions (bridges) etc.

Maybe you'll enjoy this movement:

Timecodes doesn't work on embedded links it seems, so skip to 2:54





For a for more interesting, lightning fast performance, try this from 1:35


----------



## crymeandpun (Oct 14, 2012)

That is great!! What about more like this (my greed ) esp with pianos?


----------

